# PHP Variabel an neue Seite übergeben



## Rene42 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi

Hab da noch ne kleine Frage. Auf Seite A wird der Variabel $Name="Anton" zugewiesen. Nun würde ich gerne einen Weg finden, dass das Script von Seite B weiss, dass $Name="Anton" ist. 

gruß René


----------



## nosilume (30. Juni 2007)

Du hängst die Variable an die URL:
<a href="http://localhost/index.php?name=anton">Weiter</a>
und greifst dann so auf die Variable zu: _$name = $_GET['name'];_


----------



## Online-Skater (30. Juni 2007)

Genau oder du arbeitest dich in *Sessions* ein dann brauchste es nicht übergeben.

mfg


----------



## Rene42 (6. Juli 2007)

Hilfe!

Was mich ich den wenn ich zwei Variablen übergeben muss?

hab folgendes versucht 


```
<a href="Index.php?Name=Anton&Ziel=Allgemein"
```

Dann bekommt aber Name den Wert Allgemein....


----------



## d2wap (6. Juli 2007)

Entweder arbeitest du mit Sessions in der du X Variablen eintragen kannst - oder du musst eben 2 Kommandos schreiben, die die Variablen abfragen..


```
$mName = $_GET["Name"];
$mZiel = $_GET["Ziel"];
```


----------



## ByeBye 182971 (6. Juli 2007)

Oder du übergibts per hidden form


```
<input type="hidden" value="<?php $Name ?>">
```

auslesen mit

$_POST oder $_GET; je nach form method.


----------



## Iches (6. Juli 2007)

suf***** hat gesagt.:


> Oder du übergibts per hidden form
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



eher so 


```
<input type="hidden" value="<?php echo $Name; ?>" />
```


----------



## Gumbo (6. Juli 2007)

Speichere die Daten in der Sitzung.


----------

